# Sticky  DW Supporters List -Need a detailer.



## WHIZZER

Ok Listed below are the DW Supporters.

Do You Need your Car Detailing ? Well one of the Supporters may be able to help you

Well check out their work and recommendations from members within the Studio section for a good idea of the work these chaps can achieve and if one of them seems to fit your critera their website are listed below as well

.The supporters vary from full time detailers / valeters to enthusiasts and cover country wide but have put in the region that the cover more frequently. Please make sure you check their websites and work out.

You can find a map of DW Supporters in your area here:

http://goo.gl/maps/cPrl0

DW hold no responsibility for any work carried out by the supporters and we urge you to investigate their work by means of their website, studio details and investigate feedback where applicable

Insurance and public liability is upto said companies and not down to DW again please make sure you check out the above companies carefully and that you are fully happy with the service they provide 

Alternatively, see below

A list of all the Dw supporters listed via areas 

*SOUTH *

Name: Auto Finesse
Tel : 08446 93 13 93 
Website: www.autofinesse.co.uk
Area:Hertfordshire/Essex/London

Name: Clean and Shiny 
Tel : 0330 22 33 777
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.cleanandshinydetailing.co.uk
Area: Hampshire/Berkshire/Surrey
Accredited by: Gtechniq, Gyeon, Alloy Gators, Xpel Paint Protection Film

Name Detailr
Tel 07738 636028
web www.detailr.com
Area Milton Keynes, Buckinghamshire

Name: Elite Car Care
Tel Contact: 01628 671213
Website: www.elitecarcare.co.uk
Area: Berkshire, Buckinghamshire, London, Surrey
Approved by: Gtechniq, CarPro, Optimum

Name: TheMattFinish
Contact: Matthew Thomas 
Tel : 07714 310261 
Website: www.themattfinish.co.uk
Email: [email protected]
Area: Kent/Essex/London/Surrey 
Approved by: IGL Coatings, Siramik, Xpel, Alloygators 
Fully insured and secure detailing workshop based in Sittingbourne,Kent

Name: Kelly @ KDS
Tel Contact: 07815049575 /01634581560
Website: www.kdsdetailing.co.uk
Area:Kent/South East

Name: Prestige Detail
Tele: 07544804427
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.prestigedetail.co.uk
Area: Covering Bedfordshire, Hertfordshire, Buckinghamshire, London and beyond.

Name : Unique Detail.
Tel : 07836 345854
Website www.unique-detail.co.uk
Email : [email protected]
covering Herts Beds Bucks London & beyond

*NORTH*

Name Obsidian Detailing
Tel Contact 07830 364 937
Website: obsidiandetailing.com
Area: GTR Manchester and West Yorkshire

*MIDLANDS*

Name: Auto Detox Detailing
Tel: 07479 194645
Website: www.autodetoxdetailing.co.uk
Email: [email protected]
Area: Cannock, Staffordshire. Fully insured unit 5 minutes from M6 junction 11 & M6 Toll T7. Established 2005

*WEST/SOUTH WEST *

Name: System Clenz Valeting & Detailing 
Tel Contact: 01934 414 915
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.systemclenz.co.uk
Twitter @systemclenz
Facebook: facebook.com/systemclenz1
Based in Weston Super Mare

Summit Detailing
www.summit-detailing.co.uk
07834 818722
Covering - Bristol, Somerset, Wiltshire, Gloucestershire, Devon and Cornwall
Instagram - https://www.instagram.com/summit_detailing/
Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/SummitDetailing/
Twitter - https://twitter.com/SummitDetailing
[email protected]

*EAST *
Name: Auto Finesse
Tel : 08446 93 13 93 
Website: www.autofinesse.co.uk
Area:Hertfordshire/Essex/London

*SCOTLAND *

Name :Polished Bliss
Tel Contact: 08454540017
Website: www.polishedbliss.co.uk
Area: Aberdeen

Gyeon Certified Detailer
Name - RGK Detailing Scotland
Tel Contact - 07500903249
Website - www.rgkdetailing.co.uk
Email - [email protected]
Area - Detailing studio in Lanarkshire.

*WALES*

*IRELAND*

Name: Orchard County Detailing (Ronnie)
Website: www.ocd-ni.com
Contact: Rollo Gillespie: 07784258006
Area: Based in Tandragee/Nationwide

DW hold no responsibility for any work carried out by the supporters

Insurance and public liability is upto said companies and not down to DW again please make sure you check out the above companies carefully and that you are fully happy with the service they provide


----------

